# car servicing business



## EAN8 (Apr 15, 2011)

im a apprentice mechanic and for some reason love servicing cars and i was thinking is it a good business to get into for just servicing cars not repairs 

so is it a good business plan or is it not worth it i was only thinking a small place 1 maybe 2 cars in the workshop


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

these days with computerised cars, massive insurance costs etc can't imagine it's cheap to start up.

What's your definition of a 'service', check everything do nothing, or old school where you grease the brake pipes, door hinges etc??

Just a few things to consider.

Bloody good luck to you if you get going, hope it's really successful for you.


----------



## Osarkon (Feb 20, 2011)

The only problem I can see with that is that during the course of a service you find something that needs repairing, what happens then?

From my point of view, if my mechanic found something that needs repairing during a service I'd expect it to be fixed during the service and pay for it at the end on top of the service cost. 

I can't be bothered with the hassle of taking it elsewhere to be fixed. 

Just something to consider.


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

griffin1907 said:


> these days with computerised cars, massive insurance costs etc can't imagine it's cheap to start up.
> 
> What's your definition of a 'service', check everything do nothing, or old school where you grease the brake pipes, door hinges etc??
> 
> ...


oh man lol I grease the brake pipes.. never had one go on me from doing it though! ppl laugh at me..


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

The above posts cover most bases and ask the relevant questions.

Have you formulated a business plan e.g start up costs.....tools, machinery, advertising, administration, consumables, rent, utilities, insurance, factoring in cost of illness, holidays etc.

Income....fees for servicing.

Do you have a ready made client base to get you rolling?


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Your the only apprentice mechanic I have heard of that likes servicing.
S63 is right, work out those costs and that will give you a better idea on weather it is worth it.
Guy near me charge roughly £60 an hour, is always busy and generally has a good name for him self, but he also has diagnostic tools, workshops tools etc etc
Perhaps looking at mobile servicing may be an option to get you started, all you will need is a van and you basic tool box, 
But even then you will have to consider all the makes that use diagnostic equipment to reset service lights/ electric hand brakes etc


----------

